# P1475 code 1.8T



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm getting a P1475 code and no other codes. The car is starting and driving normally. It's an 01 1.8T AWW. what is the most frequent cause of this code, the leak detection pump needing replaced, bad hose, or charcoal canister? How can I test this further? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. btw here are some other codes that don't start with a P 

17883/P1475/005237 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Malfunction/No Signal 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde..._Leak_Detection_Pump:_Malfunction.2FNo_Signal 

looks like I'll be 
Checking Hoses (Pressure/Vacuum) to Leak Detection Pump 
Checking Wiring to Leak Detection Pump according to Wiring Diagram 
or replacing the pump.


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

all he is saying is you have you have vcds to get help here seeing as it is the vcds forum

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool, I give you credit 

Now post the real scan so I can help you with this clunker.


----------



## domsg60 (Oct 6, 2004)

N80 valves are pretty common for throwing all kinds of evap codes.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

im having the same problem with my car. same exact car, 2001 wolfsburg jetta and its throwing the p1475 code and i cant pass emissions because of this  

did u ever find a solution for this code???


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

VENT0GT said:


> im having the same problem with my car. same exact car, 2001 wolfsburg jetta and its throwing the p1475 code and i cant pass emissions because of this
> 
> did u ever find a solution for this code???


 Problems with Pcodes will never be solved in here. Only problems with full auto scans can be solved in the vag-com forum

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

just lookin for help fixing my car, chilllll out people..


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

We are chill. I was just stating the rules.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I can hear you sweating from here over the hurricane.


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

*VAG Error Code:* 17883
*EOBD II Error Code:* P1475

*Fault Location:*
Evaporative emission (EVAP) leak detection pump/fuel tank vent system - no signal

*Possible Cause:*
Malfunction indicator lamp (MIL) Triggered on first occurrence.
Wiring.
Evaporative emission (EVAP) canister purge valve.
Evaporative emission (EVAP) leak detection pump.

As taken from my Free EOBD II Fault Codes software.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Post a scan or go pound sand.


----------



## supercook2 (Mar 27, 2013)

*take control of what you own?*

I do but she wont listen to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------

